# My Dream



## henningdein (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everybody                        
I have a dream, but I need your vote and your time for the next 5 minuttes to make the dream a reality. 
My dream is to paddle all the way around Denmark in a seakayak this summer. 12 others have done this feat and rowed the 1400 km, but not as a type 1 diabetic like me!

I have been selected among many others on the website www.bayerdiabetes.dk to go into the finals, which is an internet vote. Whoever gets the most votes wins.

I will be very happy if I would vote for me. Everything you have to do is following this link: 

https://www.bayerdiabetes.dk/Medlemsklubben-simplewins/Drommefonden-simplewins/Stem-pa-din-favorit/

Vote for : Henning Dein
 Put in your firstname, lastname, phone number, email address x2 and finally the 3 digit code.

Then you will get an email, and you will have to confirm that email. Job done

You can also read about my dream on the website. Put the text into Google Translate and it makes pretty much sense;-) 

Kayak Hughs
Henning


----------



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2011)

Hope you win Henning, it would be a great achievement!


----------



## gail1 (Apr 20, 2011)

i would but they want your phone number and your email address. Cant see why they would need ether I do not give out my phone number/email just like that sorry but good luck anyway


----------



## Copepod (Apr 20, 2011)

There have been lots of problems with multiple voting in competions, so Bayer (organisers) need to be sure there is no block voting - unique email & phone numbers go some way to ensuring this. 

I would also urge potential voters to look at the other "manifestos" before deciding how to cast their vote - a bit like when considering how to vote in forthcoming referendum about alternative voting v. first past the post for Westminster elections.


----------



## henningdein (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, Northerner

Gail1, I was told by Bayerdiabetes the day they called me on the phone, that last year i Norway one of the competitors cheated using automatic generated emails so that he could have lots of votes. To make sure that won't happen again, you now have to put in your phone number, so that Bayer knows who's in the other end of an email. I hope that makes sense to you.. Anyway it's a lot of fun for me having people voting for me on the other side of the world. I have family in BC Canada, Ontario and Vancouver Island. Guess I have 30 votes there


----------

